# 72 heures pour répondre



## da capo (29 Novembre 2007)

Je ne sais pas pour vous, mais moi, je prends un plaisir énorme à découvrir, me poser des questions, y trouver une réponse. Je rêve d'être encore un gamin et de téléphoner aux "petits bateaux" pour qu'un spécialiste me réponde.
Vous aussi, non ?

Et puis ce ne sont pas les questions qui manquent. Et puis, ce ne sont pas les spécialistes qui manquent ici.
C'est au Bar que se retrouvent les plus grands spécialistes des plus grands sujets.
A n'en point douter.

Bref, j'ai plein de questions, vous aussi, non ?

Alors, à l'instar de _72 heures pour convaincre_, voilà 7*2 heures pour répondre*.


La règle du jeu est semblable : on pose une question, on fixe un délai de réponse et vous, avec votre sagacité légendaire et votre humour non moins légendaire y répondez, commentez, argumentez.
Passé le délai, charge au suivant de poser SA question essentielle.

la mienne pour commencer ?


72 heures pour répondre
limite le 2 décembre à 21h15

*Pourquoi n'y a-t-il qu'un noël par an ?*​
Merci d'avance.


----------



## mado (29 Novembre 2007)

Et si on commençait par : Pourquoi y'en a t-il un ?

(c'est une forme de réponse non ?  )


----------



## l'écrieur (29 Novembre 2007)

Y'a qu'un Noël parce que Coca Cola nous a niqué qu'une fois.
Il aurait bien voulu nous niquer deux fois, s'il avait pu, mais c'est pas possible. J'vais te dire pourquoi.

1. Noël, ça coûte des ronds.
2. Y'a 25 % de radins
3. Y'a 50% de ceusses qui s'endettent pour payer le premier Noël.
4 Y'a 25% de ceusses qui préfèrent claquer leur pognon autrement.
5. Y'a 40% de gonzesses qui ont honte de tout ce qu'elles bouffent à Noël.
6. T'a pas assez de dindes et de chapons pour fournir aux fourneaux.
7. Y'a une minorité irrascible qui peut pas blairer Noël, et parmi eux y'a Sonnyboy. Ça durera pas une éternité, mais tant qu'il est là, on va éviter la guerre thermo-nucléaire.

Ça te va p'tite tête où tu veux qu'je développe?


----------



## kisbizz (29 Novembre 2007)

parce que plusieurs se ferait trop de 

- trop meurtres en famille
- trop dépressions chez les maîtresses des hommes infidèles qui restent avec la   dinde officielle  ce soir là (bonjour le trou de la secu) 
- trop des bulles a evacuer ...sur les sapins et dans les estomacs 
- trop de cadeaux a emballer
- trop de ramassage poubelle 


trop......c'est trop


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (29 Novembre 2007)

kisbizz a dit:


> trop......c'est trop




*Ouaip, elle est sympathique*
ta vie de famille.


----------



## Bassman (30 Novembre 2007)

Pasque Dieu a longuement hésité, après la naissance première FIV de l'histoire de l'humanité, puis il n'a pas jugé utile de le faire naître 2 fois.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2007)

*72 heures pour répondre
limite le 2 décembre à 21h15

Pourquoi n'y a-t-il qu'un noël par an ?
*


je dirais, personnellement, moi même, même que je partage cet avis:

parcequ'il n'y a qu'un 25 décembre dans l'année.

Certains auraient bien voulu mais non... il n'y a bien qu'un mois de décembre par an et donc qu'un 25 décembre.

Remarques que si Nowel était tombé le 29 février; on serait quand même bien embêté.


----------



## dool (30 Novembre 2007)

Bassman a dit:


> Pasque Dieu a longuement hésité, après la naissance première FIV de l'histoire de l'humanité, puis il n'a pas jugé utile de le faire naître 2 fois.



Il était bourré alors quand il nous l'a ressuscité !?!

72 heures pour répondre
limite le 2 décembre à 21h15

Pourquoi n'y a-t-il qu'un noël par an ?​
Il y a qu'un noël parceque l'inventeur aimait bien les conflits de familles
-"Mais pourquoi tu ne viens pas avec nous cette année ?"
-"Ca fait des années qu'on ne t'as pas vu"
-"Même à Noël tu abandonnes ta vieilles grand-mère"...

J'en passe et des meilleures car j'ai pas le temps d'étayer. 
Réponse donnée.


----------



## g.robinson (30 Novembre 2007)

72 heures pour répondre
limite le 2 décembre à 21h15

Pourquoi n'y a-t-il qu'un noël par an ?​ l'écrieur a raison, Coca nous a niquer qu'une fois. Quoique ? 
Et surtout le pognon le pognon le pognon  :hosto:


----------



## Nobody (30 Novembre 2007)

*72 heures pour répondre
limite le 2 décembre à 21h15*​
Les dates des fêtes religieuses ont été choisies pour remplacer les anciennes fêtes païennes et éradiquer ainsi les anciennes religions par la manière douce. Genre on fait toujours la fête à la date traditionnelle mais on ne prie plus pour le même mais que c'est quand même un peu le même. Exemple: Noël. Jésus étant considéré comme la lumière du monde, quoi de plus normal que de placer sa date de naissance lors de la fête païenne qui mettait en exergue l'allongement des heures de clarté aux environs du solstice d'hiver et donc la victoire de la lumière sur les ténèbres. 

En réalité, on se sait pas du tout quel jour Jésus est né ni où d'ailleurs, mais les manipulations de la religion naissante ont permis toutes les précisions possibles invérifiables. Certaines fêtes comme la Toussaint et la fête des morts ont même changé de date pour contrecarrer une autre fête païenne: la fête de Samain. La fusion de ces deux fêtes a donné Halloween. Mais la Toussaint, apparue au IVe siècle, était d'abord fêtée dans la continuité de Pâques et de la Pentecôte, moment somme toute plus logique. Mais il fallait que les braves Celtes cessent de fêter leurs dieux païens lors de la fête de Samain qui était la fête la plus importante de leur calendrier...

Et donc, pour répondre à la question, il n'y a qu'un seul Noël parce que selon la tradition mythique, le temps est cyclique et malgré que la religion chrétienne a instauré la notion de temps linéaire, elle a gardé cette notion d'année liturgique parce qu'elle voulait d'abord supprimer les fêtes païennes qui s'échelonnaient selon un modèle cyclique.

Serviteur.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2007)

Nobody a dit:


> *72 heures pour répondre
> limite le 2 décembre à 21h15*​
> Les dates des fêtes religieuses ont été choisies pour remplacer les anciennes fêtes païennes et éradiquer ainsi les anciennes religions par la manière douce. Genre on fait toujours la fête à la date traditionnelle mais on ne prie plus pour le même mais que c'est quand même un peu le même. Exemple: Noël. Jésus étant considéré comme la lumière du monde, quoi de plus normal que de placer sa date de naissance lors de la fête païenne qui mettait en exergue l'allongement des heures de clarté aux environs du solstice d'hiver et donc la victoire de la lumière sur les ténèbres.
> 
> ...



Cher Maitre Capello, merci de ces explications ô combien préciseuses.

Toutefois, oserais je rajouter que la décision de "fêter" Noël est venue tardivement; en 354 pour être plus précis par je ne sais plus quel Pape.

Vouala.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2007)

Il n'y a qu'un Noël, parce qu'il n'y a eu qu'un seul fils de Dieu - Jésus - et qu'il n'est né qu'une fois (la résurection, ça ne compte pas. Enfin, si, c'est fêté aussi, mais moins, sans doute parce qu'un père Noël_de_la_résurection sortant de la tombe, plein de terre et les asticots déjà au travail risquait de faire peurt aux petits enfants.)

Dieu n'est pas très fécond - ou pas très porté sur la galipette - ou les deux.

Triste Dieu.

Prennez Zeus, par exemple.
(quoi que, mesdames, c'est plutôt lui qui vous eut pris)

Zeus, donc - mais c'est qu'il culbutait de l'humaine à tous va, le bougre, semant des bâtards semi-divin à tout bout de champs ! 

Si Zeus avait gagné la guerre des divinités qui régissent notre vie dans notre beau pays, des Noël, on en aurait au moins 10 dans l'année !

Faisons un vote sur internet, lançons des pétitions, ouvront un espace sur FaceBook, réclamons le retour de Zeus comme divinité officielle de la Nation !

Ou non.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (30 Novembre 2007)

N'importe quoi. 

Il y a bien plus d'un Noël par an. En 2005, on en a eu 21 rien qu'en France. 

Petite année, étant donné que 50 ans auparavant on était proche du millier.


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Novembre 2007)

Nobody a dit:


> apparue au IVe siècle





ZRXolivier a dit:


> Cher Maitre Capello, merci de ces explications ô combien préciseuses.
> 
> Toutefois, oserais je rajouter que la décision de "fêter" Noël est venue tardivement; en 354 pour être plus précis par je ne sais plus quel Pape.
> 
> Vouala.



Ben 354, c'était bien au 4ème siècle, sauf erreur 

C'est aussi au 4ème siècle que les évangiles ont été entièrement réécrits par des moines chypriotes (sur commande du pape Jules 1er, et confirmée par son successeur, Libère, qui instaura la fête de Noël, le tout pour lutter contre l'influence de celui qui devait devenir en 355 l'anti pape Félix 2, et c'est aussi à cette époque que l'évêché de Tours a fait le nécessaire pour dépeupler l'Armorique avec la devise "convertion ou inhumation" (ce qui a permis, au cours des deux siècles suivant de transformer l'Armorique en Bretagne, via le repeuplement par les bretons chassés de (grande) Bretagne par les invasions saxonnes).

De là à penser qu'il n'y a qu'un seul Noël par an parce qu'il n'y avait qu'une seule Armorique à dépeupler ou qu'un seul anti pape à contrecarrer ...


----------



## Luc G (30 Novembre 2007)

Juste pour complèter l'explication de nobody : il n'y a qu'un Noël par an parce qu'il n'y a qu'un solstice d'hiver par an et que noël n'est rien d'autre que l'interprétation chrétienne de la fête païenne du solstice d'hiver (on fête les jours qui rallongent).

Ceci dit, vu que la religion dérape quelquefois, on aurait pu en avoir 2 puisque la fête de la saint-Jean correspond, elle, au solstice d'été mais qu'on a droit, en fait à deux fêtes de la Saint-Jean, la Saint-Jean d'été pour le solstice et la Saint-Jean d'hiver. Avec un peu d'efforts de lobbying, on aurait pu avoir le Noël d'été (par exemple pour fêter les premières dents du petit). Mais bon c'est raté.

Notons que pour la Saint-Jean, on a fait encore mieux depuis puisque grâce à Jack Lang, on fête le solstice d'été pour la Saint-Jean mais qu'on le fait aussi pour la fête de la musique. Alors pour avoir deux Noël, faut envoyer Jack Lang au Vatican.

Étant en RTT jusqu'à midi, j'ai autre chose à faire que continuer à déblatérer sur MacGé  alors, vous n'aurez pas droit à la biographie de Noël-Noël qui lui en avait deux de Noël.


----------



## bobbynountchak (30 Novembre 2007)

Nan nan nan.

Il n'y a qu'un Noël passqu'il y a déja une fête des mères, une fêtes des pères, une fête des patrons, une fête des grand-mères puis des grand-pères, une saint valentin, un aniversaire pour chacun ainsi qu'une fête personnelle par prénom.

Et là, les mecs qui décident des jours ou on doit dépenser notre pognon pour acheter des conneries se sont dit qu'il allait p'tet falloir arrêter de charger la mule, parce que sinon, un de ces quatre, ça finirait par se voir.


----------



## CouleurSud (30 Novembre 2007)

Nobody a dit:


> *72 heures pour répondre
> limite le 2 décembre à 21h15*​
> Les dates des fêtes religieuses ont été choisies pour remplacer les anciennes fêtes païennes et éradiquer ainsi les anciennes religions par la manière douce. Genre on fait toujours la fête à la date traditionnelle mais on ne prie plus pour le même mais que c'est quand même un peu le même. Exemple: Noël. Jésus étant considéré comme la lumière du monde, quoi de plus normal que de placer sa date de naissance lors de la fête païenne qui mettait en exergue l'allongement des heures de clarté aux environs du solstice d'hiver et donc la victoire de la lumière sur les ténèbres.
> 
> ...



Très intéressant 

Mais pourrais-tu préciser un point ? 

L'instauration du temps linéaire en lieu et place du temps cyclique n'est-elle due qu'à une sorte de projet "politique" (supprimer les fêtes païennes) ? N'y a t-il pas une raison qui tient à la doctrine elle-même ?

Cela semble un peu hors-sujet. Mais en fait, non. Au fond, comment se fait-il que nous commémorions à dates fixes, donc de manière cyclique, alors que nous avons une conscience linéaire du temps ? Pourquoi donc n'y a t-il qu'un seul noël par an ? Et d'ailleurs, pourquoi y en a t-il un chaque année ? Pourquoi n'y en a t-il pas eu un seul ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (30 Novembre 2007)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Pourquoi n'y en a t-il pas eu un seul ?



Passque sinon, jouéclub aurait du fermer ses portes depuis longtemps.
Faut écouter un peu.


----------



## CouleurSud (30 Novembre 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Passque sinon, jouéclub aurait du fermer ses portes depuis longtemps.
> Faut écouter un peu.



Ben, c'est ce que je veux dire. Si le temps était linéaire, Jouéclub n'existerait même pas. Et je ne te parle pas des fabricants de boules de sapins, de guirlandes illuminées, de santons, de foie gras bas de gamme, de dindes élevées en batterie, de papier d'emballage pour cadeaux, de mousseux demi-sec, etc.

C'est le temps mythologique qui entretient la continuité de toutes ces belles choses


----------



## Nobody (30 Novembre 2007)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Très intéressant
> 
> Mais pourrais-tu préciser un point ?
> 
> ...



Non, non, je n'ai pas dit ça. La notion de linéarité n'est pas liée au remplacement "politique" des fêtes dites "païennes". Le temps linéaire est cependant également politique car destiné à soumettre le peuple au pouvoir temporel de l'église sous couvert de pouvoir spirituel. Pour que le peuple obéisse aux représentants de l'Eglise, il fallait les convaincre que le temps terrestre n'était qu'un passage et que le temps éternel qui suivait était conditionné par l'obéissance aux soi-disants représentants de Dieu sur Terre, c'est-à-dire les prêtres, qu'ils soient vicaires, curés, moines, évêques, cardinaux ou papes. Dans la même lignée, ils ont inventé l'enfer et ses supplices que subiraient ceux qui seraient damnés. D'où aussi la possibilité d'excommunier et de vendre des indulgences. Un marché juteux comme on dirait aujourd'hui.

La linéarité du temps? Un bon moyen de garantir une aisance financière et un confort matériel pour les défenseurs de la spiritualité.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2007)

Linéaire le temps ?

Le temps est en tous cas dans les linéaires du grand supermarché politique. Le temps c'est de l'argent. Le temps de travailler plus.

Le temps en tête de gondole,

_laisser les gondoles à Venise._


----------



## CouleurSud (30 Novembre 2007)

Nobody a dit:


> Non, non, je n'ai pas dit ça. La notion de linéarité n'est pas liée au remplacement "politique" des fêtes dites "païennes". Le temps linéaire est cependant également politique car destiné à soumettre le peuple au pouvoir temporel de l'église sous couvert de pouvoir spirituel. Pour que le peuple obéisse aux représentants de l'Eglise, il fallait les convaincre que le temps terrestre n'était qu'un passage et que le temps éternel qui suivait était conditionné par l'obéissance aux soi-disants représentants de Dieu sur Terre, c'est-à-dire les prêtres, qu'ils soient vicaires, curés, moines, évêques, cardinaux ou papes. Dans la même lignée, ils ont inventé l'enfer et ses supplices que subiraient ceux qui seraient damnés. D'où aussi la possibilité d'excommunier et de vendre des indulgences. Un marché juteux comme on dirait aujourd'hui.
> 
> La linéarité du temps? Un bon moyen de garantir une aisance financière et un confort matériel pour les défenseurs de la spiritualité.



Eh oui ! L'eschatologie au service du pouvoir des prêtres et des marchands du temple. La carotte de l'éternité  pour pétrir les consciences et remplir les rayons des supermarchés 

(sinon, tu n'aurais pas une ou deux indulgences à me vendre ? J'ai un peu peur qu'on soit excommuniés ou qu'on aille en enfer si on continue comme ça)


----------



## Bassman (30 Novembre 2007)

Moi je préfère quand bobby y dit des trucs trop fendar. 

Nobody il est trop chiant  (quoique très interressant  )


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2007)

Bassman a dit:


> Moi je préfère quand bobby y dit des trucs trop fendar.


 
Mais, Bobby n'est-il pas prisonnier de la vanne cyclique et é-scatologique ?

Que bobby passe à la vanne linéaire (ou qu'il finisse en enfer, je ne sais plus trop)


----------



## Luc G (30 Novembre 2007)

Bassman a dit:


> Moi je préfère quand bobby y dit des trucs trop fendar.
> 
> Nobody il est trop chiant  (quoique très interressant  )



Moi aussi, en plus avec bobby, le temps est tout à fait cyclique : il sort des conneries régulièrement


----------



## Romuald (30 Novembre 2007)

mado a dit:


> Et si on commençait par : Pourquoi y'en a t-il un ?



Ca commençait très fort philosophiquement (_genre 'pourquoi y-a-t-il quelque chose plutôt que rien ?(Leibniz)'_, d'ailleurs je m'étonne que Couleur Sud   n'ait pas tilté   )

Puis c'est redevenu bassement matériel, et je comprends du coup la réaction de certain   qui voit dans la multiplication des Noëls la multiplication des occasions de faire des cadeaux. Du coup, il n'y aurait pas assez de modèles de robinet thermostatiques différents sur le marché.


----------



## Bassman (30 Novembre 2007)

Romuald a dit:


> Ca commençait très fort philosophiquement (_genre 'pourquoi y-a-t-il quelque chose plutôt que rien ?(Leibniz)'_, d'ailleurs je m'étonne que Couleur Sud   n'ait pas tilté   )



Faudrait ouvrir ce topic sur informatique facile pour savoir...


----------



## Jean-ClaudeVanDamme (30 Novembre 2007)

72 heures pour répondre
limite le 2 décembre à 21h15

*Pourquoi n'y a-t-il qu'un noël par an ?*​

Je think qu'il n'y a qu'un noël par an because Jesus, même si c'est le fils de God, il est né qu'une fois, une fois.
Je pense aussi que s'il y avait for example deux christmas dans l'année, un en winter et l'autre in the summertime, well, y aurait pas de snow la seconde fois(déjà qu'il n'y en a pas forcément en hiver) et c'est pas pratique pour le traîneau  du Father Noël et il aurait trop chaud avec son big red costume !


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Novembre 2007)

Jean-ClaudeVanDamme a dit:


> Je pense aussi que s'il y avait for example deux christmas dans l'année, un en winter et l'autre in the summertime, well, y aurait pas de snow la seconde fois(déjà qu'il n'y en a pas forcément en hiver) et c'est pas pratique pour le traîneau  du Father Noël et il aurait trop chaud avec son big red costume !



Je pense que tu n'es pas aware of the fact que même s'il n'y a qu'un seul christmas, un seul, il y en a quand même un en hiver, et l'autre, in the summertime, quand le weather is high, vu que le december 25th, c'est near le solstice d'hiver dans nos régions, mais aussi near le solstice d'été dans the far countries du southern hemisphere !


----------



## CouleurSud (30 Novembre 2007)

Bassman a dit:


> Faudrait ouvrir ce topic sur informatique facile pour savoir...



Malheureusement, pas possible. Là bas, ils ont des modos qui sont des espèces de mages, avec des pouvoirs magiques. Notamment, la prémonition. Avant même que tu penses à t'inscrire, tu as déjà un averto. Et le pire n'est pas là. Parmi les modos, ils ont une prêtresse molochienne qui mangent les IP des membres qui récalcitrent

Il faut avouer que ça fout les jetons :affraid:

Surtout, n'y vas pas


----------



## da capo (30 Novembre 2007)

en conclusion, noel, c'est un truc qui n'existe même pas là bas ?

dans leur malheur, ils auraient donc de la chance ?


----------



## vleroy (30 Novembre 2007)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Parmi les modos, ils ont une prêtresse molochienne qui mangent les IP des membres qui récalcitrent



Même si on poste depuis ton IP?

(allez ferme le port 22 et pi le 80 tant que t'y es)


----------



## Bassman (30 Novembre 2007)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Malheureusement, pas possible. Là bas, ils ont des modos qui sont des espèces de mages, avec des pouvoirs magiques. Notamment, la prémonition. Avant même que tu penses à t'inscrire, tu as déjà un averto. Et le pire n'est pas là. Parmi les modos, ils ont une prêtresse molochienne qui mangent les IP des membres qui récalcitrent
> 
> Il faut avouer que ça fout les jetons :affraid:
> 
> Surtout, n'y vas pas



Ce qui fou les jetons c'est que cet endroit soit la copie conforme carbone de macgé, les bons posteurs en moins, la lie des posteurs et les inutiles (mais des vrais gros inutiles hein, pas de ce genre que sont les Sonnyboy et consorts qui eux ont un intéret : faire fuir les pénibles) de macgé en plus.

Ah ! Et le manque d'originalité dont les modos (rien que d'y penser j'en rigole déjà) et surtout, l'admin fait preuve.

Bon ceci dit, il a bien changé mon Sonnyboy, j'ai connu une époque ou ça abrasait dur. Mais je crois savoir en partie pourquoi, les pénibles, y'en a de plus en plus, et au bout d'un moment, ça use. Reste que je l'aime bien quand même.

Je développe d'avantage ou ça ira pour l'instant ?


----------



## CouleurSud (30 Novembre 2007)

da capo a dit:


> en conclusion, noel, c'est un truc qui n'existe même pas là bas ?
> 
> dans leur malheur, ils auraient donc de la chance ?



En fait, c'est un peu ça. L'IF est une utopie, tu sais comme celle de Campanella ou de More.

Donc, un lieu où rien n'a de lieu. Comme le fleuve Anhydre qui coulent sans eau

Alors, bien sûr, ils échappent à Noël

J'ai bien regardé les dates sur le noniCal,

Pas de noël chez eux





vleroy a dit:


> Même si on poste depuis ton IP?



Dans l'Utopie de More, les gens ont aussi un non nom


----------



## vleroy (30 Novembre 2007)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Dans l'Utopie de More, les gens ont aussi un non nom



je connais pas, tu sais moi mes auteurs c'est juste Dave taylor (là en ce moment, j'attaque son dernier roman "UNIX" sans illustration, je te dis pas, c'est écrit tout petit. J'en suis au chapitre kill all et rm)

Mais ferme le 22 quand même


----------



## CouleurSud (30 Novembre 2007)

Bassman a dit:


> Ce qui fou les jetons c'est que cet endroit soit la copie conforme carbone de macgé, les bons posteurs en moins, la lie des posteurs et les inutiles (mais des vrais gros inutiles hein, pas de ce genre que sont les Sonnyboy et consorts qui eux ont un intéret : faire fuir les pénibles) de macgé en plus.
> 
> Ah ! Et le manque d'originalité dont les modos (rien que d'y penser j'en rigole déjà) et surtout, l'admin fait preuve.
> 
> ...



Non, c'est bien développé 

Mais pourquoi, toi et d'autres, développez-vous toujours la même chose ?

Tu n'as pas quelque chose de nouveau à dire ?

Par exemple sur le sujet de ce fil ?

*Pourquoi n'y a-t-il qu'un noël par an ?*


----------



## CouleurSud (30 Novembre 2007)

vleroy a dit:


> je connais pas, tu sais moi mes auteurs c'est juste Dave taylor (là en ce moment, j'attaque son dernier roman "UNIX" sans illustration, je te dis pas, c'est écrit tout petit. J'en suis au chapitre kill all et rm)
> 
> Mais ferme le 22 quand même



Moi, c'est pareil, j'ai du mal à lire ce qui est tout petit

Désolée donc de ne pas avoir pu te lire


----------



## meskh (30 Novembre 2007)

CouleurSud a dit:


> *Pourquoi n'y a-t-il qu'un noël par an ?*



Pas'queuuu ....... !!

 

edit: c'est vrai que le petit Jesus n'est pas mort qu'une fois lui :mouais: et encore ...:affraid:


----------



## vleroy (30 Novembre 2007)

CouleurSud a dit:


> *Pourquoi n'y a-t-il qu'un noël par an ?*



Noël, ça fait plaisir aux mômes 
Noël, ça fait plaisir aux vieux qui se disent qu'on va leur rendre visite
Noël, ça me fait c... pour les deux raisons au dessus. C'est peut être pour ça qu'il n'y a qu'un  Noël.

Dis, CouleurSud, tu seras là à Noël?


----------



## Pierrou (1 Décembre 2007)

Pourquoi n'y a t'il qu'un Noël par an ? 

Parce qu'ils ont essayé de nous en coller un deuxième au cul avec Allauhouïne, mais que ça a pas marché


----------



## Sindanárië (1 Décembre 2007)

Bassman a dit:


> Ce qui fou les jetons c'est que cet endroit soit la copie conforme carbone de macgé, les bons posteurs en moins, la lie des posteurs et les inutiles


 C'est vrai ils on même un clone de gribouille


----------



## Bassman (1 Décembre 2007)

Ah ben c'est pas dur, ils ont tout en clone. Mais pour certains clones, c'est du discount, ça se voit...


----------



## Sindanárië (1 Décembre 2007)

Bassman a dit:


> Ah ben c'est pas dur, ils ont tout en clone. Mais pour certains clones, c'est du discount, ça se voit...


Par contre si ils ont un SirMacGregor, ce seras forcément un original


----------



## joanes (1 Décembre 2007)

*Bande de mécréants
*

C'est pour fêter l'amour dans la joie du Christ rédempteur





​Et ça suffit bien, une fois dans l'année


1 - 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7 - 8 - 9 - 10


----------



## Bassman (1 Décembre 2007)

joanes a dit:


> *Bande de mécréants
> *



Ca je veux bien, c'est même un compliment pour quelqu'un comme moi, qui suis parfaitement athée, et qui lutte pour la séparation de l'église et de l'état, ce qui n'a pas encore vraiment eu lieux.


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Décembre 2007)

Bassman a dit:


> Ah ben c'est pas dur, ils ont tout en clone. Mais pour certains clones, c'est du discount, ça se voit...



Il y en a même six qui sont vraiment picots, trop, même! :rateau:


----------



## joanes (1 Décembre 2007)

Bassman a dit:


> séparation de l'église et de l'état, ce qui n'a pas encore vraiment eu lieux.



Pourtant, une bonne théocratie, ça peut avoir du bon - du moment qu'il y a aussi des sacrifices humains bien sûr -. :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2007)

J'reviendrai quand on aura enfin instauré ça ici. Depuis le temps que je le réclame&#8230; :mouais:


----------



## Nobody (1 Décembre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> J'reviendrai quand on aura enfin instauré ça ici. Depuis le temps que je le réclame :mouais:



On ne dit plus "réclame" maintenant, on dit "message à caractère publicitaire".


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (1 Décembre 2007)

Nobody a dit:


> On ne dit plus "réclame" maintenant, on dit "message à caractère publicitaire".






*ERREUR*
on dit : P¨tain, encore de la pub !


----------



## Nobody (1 Décembre 2007)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:


> *ERREUR*
> on dit : P¨tain, encore de la pub !



Voire "qu'est-ce que c'est que ces histoires à la con entre les pubs?"


----------



## joanes (1 Décembre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> J'reviendrai quand on aura enfin instauré ça ici. Depuis le temps que je le réclame&#8230; :mouais:




Sais pas pourquoi mais j'étais sur que ça ferait des émules   

j'ai pas dis des mules


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2007)

Bassman a dit:


> Ca je veux bien, c'est même un compliment pour quelqu'un comme moi, qui suis parfaitement athée, et qui lutte pour la séparation de l'église et de l'état, ce qui n'a pas encore vraiment eu lieu.


Tiens, un fanatique religieux qui dit « Moi je sais ! Moi je sais ! »&#8230; Perso, c'est comme la question posée, je ne sais pas. De toute façon, Noël c'est chaque fois qu'il m'arrive d'être heureux. Ça reste rare, ça ne tombe pas nécessairement le 25 décembre, mais c'est un peu plus d'une fois par an.


----------



## joanes (1 Décembre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> De toute façon, Noël c'est chaque fois qu'il m'arrive d'être heureux. Ça reste rare, ça ne tombe pas nécessairement le 25 décembre, mais c'est un peu plus d'une fois par an.




Amen


----------



## mado (2 Décembre 2007)

joanes a dit:


> Pourtant, une bonne théocratie, ça peut avoir du bon - du moment qu'il y a aussi des sacrifices humains bien sûr -. :mouais:




Ça paie bien sacrifices ? 

Mieux que Mère Noël ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Décembre 2007)

mado a dit:


> Ça paie bien sacrifices ?
> 
> Mieux que Mère Noël ?



Ça dépend de quel côté du couteau tu prends place


----------



## joanes (2 Décembre 2007)

mado a dit:


> Ça paie bien sacrifices ?
> 
> Mieux que Mère Noël ?



Si tu veux postuler envoie ton cv et tes lettres de références ainsi que  tout autre document prouvant ta motivation...


----------



## Bassman (2 Décembre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Tiens, un fanatique religieux qui dit « Moi je sais ! Moi je sais ! »&#8230; Perso, c'est comme la question posée, je ne sais pas. De toute façon, Noël c'est chaque fois qu'il m'arrive d'être heureux. Ça reste rare, ça ne tombe pas nécessairement le 25 décembre, mais c'est un peu plus d'une fois par an.



Mon très cher Xavier, il me semble que nous en avions déjà discuter au détour d'un ichat il y a pas mal de temps maintenant.

Je n'ai rien contre la religion en elle même, juste contre l'instauration d'un courant de pensé "commun" (ou plutôt imposé). La foie, ça reste personnel, les croyances tout ça, reste propre à chacun, et doit le rester, même si l'on peut très bien partager celà, comme tu as déjà pu le montrer toi . Alors vu comme ça, je serais tenté de me dire : "Wahou, comme mon ami le Doc, j'aimerais bien croire en dieu comme lui". D'ailleurs, à certains moments de ma vie j'ai eu besoin de croire à d'autres choses. Et pis on s'en cogne, y'a pas de honte, ni de fierté à en tirer.

Par contre, là ou ça me gène déjà beaucoup plus, ce sont les 2,000 ans de l'Eglise chrétienne à réécrire l'Histoire, de massacres joyeux (justifiable sans problèmes au nom de Dieu, dans la religion, pas de chichi, un truc risque d'être limite ? Le tampon "main de dieu nous guide" est là pour ça !), ou de couvertures de massacres, de vol ou de négation culturel.

Bien sûr les chrétiens ne sont pas les seuls loin de là, mais historiquement, ce sont ceux qui ont sévi dans la vieille Europe.

Du coup, j'suis quand même bien content qu'il n'y ai qu'un Noël par an, on nous emmerde déjà assez comme ça avec la toussaint, le lundi de pâques,...

Est ce que je suis fanatique pour autant ?


----------



## Nobody (2 Décembre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Tiens, un fanatique religieux qui dit « Moi je sais ! Moi je sais ! » Perso, c'est comme la question posée, je ne sais pas. De toute façon, Noël c'est chaque fois qu'il m'arrive d'être heureux. Ça reste rare, ça ne tombe pas nécessairement le 25 décembre, mais c'est un peu plus d'une fois par an.



*Cest Noël tous les jours *
Paroles et musique : Odette Vercruysen 
Disque SM 17 A 385​Refrain :
Cest Noël sur la terre, chaque jour, car Noël, ô mon frère, cest lAmour 

Cest Noël chaque fois quon essuie une larme dans les yeux dun enfant 
Cest Noël chaque fois quon dépose les armes, chaque fois quon sentend 
Cest Noël chaque fois quon arrête une guerre et quon ouvre ses mains 
Cest Noël chaque fois quon force la misère à reculer plus loin 

Cest Noël quand nos curs oubliant les offenses sont vraiment fraternels 
Cest Noël quand enfin se lève lespérance dun amour plus réel 
Cest Noël quand soudain se taisent les mensonges faisant place au bonheur 
Et quau fond de nos vies, la souffrance qui ronge trouve un peu de douceur 

Cest Noël dans les yeux du pauvre quon visite sur son lit dhôpital 
Cest Noël dans le cur de tous ceux quon invite pour un bonheur normal 
Cest Noël dans les mains de celui qui partage aujourdhui notre pain 
Cest Noël quand le gueux oublie tous les outrages et ne sent plus sa faim.


Vous remarquerez au passage la référence du disque, comme quoi Doc et SuperMoquette, c'est la main dans la main.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2007)

Bassman a dit:


> Est ce que je suis fanatique pour autant ?


Je comprends ton point de vue et je peux même te dire mieux : étant moi-même profondément irréligieux, je le partage.
Je dis seulement que le fanatisme commence au moment où la foi bascule du doute vers la certitude. C'est pourquoi je répète volontiers que le doute est le pilier de la foi. C'est aussi pourquoi je considère ceux qui sont certains que Dieu n'existe pas comme des fanatiques &#8212; sans doute moins dangereux que ceux qui sont persuadés du contraire, mais tout de même.


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Décembre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Je comprends ton point de vue et je peux même te dire mieux : étant moi-même profondément irréligieux, je le partage.
> Je dis seulement que le fanatisme commence au moment où la foi bascule du doute vers la certitude. C'est pourquoi je répète volontiers que le doute est le pilier de la foi. C'est aussi pourquoi je considère ceux qui sont certains que Dieu n'existe pas comme des fanatiques &#8212; sans doute moins dangereux que ceux qui sont persuadés du contraire, mais tout de même.



Les fanatiques religieux dangereux ne sont pas ceux qui sont certains de l'existence (ou de la non existence) de(s) dieu(x), mais bien ceux qui sont certains du caractère obligatoire, pour les autres, de penser comme eux (généralement, sous peine de mort). J'en connais qui sont certains de l'existence de dieu, mais qui m'autorisent à penser différemment.


----------



## CouleurSud (2 Décembre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Je comprends ton point de vue et je peux même te dire mieux : étant moi-même profondément irréligieux, je le partage.
> Je dis seulement que le fanatisme commence au moment où la foi bascule du doute vers la certitude. C'est pourquoi je répète volontiers que le doute est le pilier de la foi. C'est aussi pourquoi je considère ceux qui sont certains que Dieu n'existe pas comme des fanatiques  sans doute moins dangereux que ceux qui sont persuadés du contraire, mais tout de même.



Je ne partage pas ton point de vue. Le doute n'est pas, à mon sens, le pilier de la foi. La foi est un sentiment, et un sentiment brut, sans faille, massif, une adhésion sans recul à son objet. Le doute est une attitude rationnelle ou, du moins, raisonnable. Il implique la mise à distance de l'objet, voire du monde des êtres et de choses. Le doute s'oppose à la foi, à la relation immédiate à l'objet.

C'est pourquoi la foi est dangereuse. Elle ferme le croyant sur lui-même. Elle porte le risque de la ruine du rapport aux autres. Le doute aussi ramène à soi, mais pour mieux aménager la possibilité d'une ouverture au monde.

Quant à l'athéisme militant, il a pu être aussi dangereux que la foi, en certains lieux et à certaines époques. Ceci parce qu'il est une espèce de la foi


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> J'en connais qui sont certains de l'existence de dieu, mais qui m'autorisent à penser différemment.


Tu connais des hypocrites ? La belle affaire.


CouleurSud a dit:


> Je ne partage pas ton point de vue. Le doute n'est pas, à mon sens, le pilier de la foi. La foi est un sentiment, et un sentiment brut, sans faille, massif, une adhésion sans recul à son objet. Le doute est une attitude rationnelle ou, du moins, raisonnable. Il implique la mise à distance de l'objet, voire du monde des êtres et de choses. Le doute s'oppose à la foi, à la relation immédiate à l'objet.
> 
> C'est pourquoi la foi est dangereuse. Elle ferme le croyant sur lui-même. Elle porte le risque de la ruine du rapport aux autres. Le doute aussi ramène à soi, mais pour mieux aménager la possibilité d'une ouverture au monde.
> 
> Quant à l'athéisme militant, il a pu être aussi dangereux que la foi, en certains lieux et à certaines époques. Ceci parce qu'il est une espèce de la foi


Si ça peut te faire plaisir.

Dans les deux cas, je vous signale que je répondais à Bassman et à lui seul. J'admets que j'aurais sans doute dû le faire par voie privée. Tout autre considération ne peut que nous éloigner davantage du sujet proposé.


----------



## joanes (2 Décembre 2007)

CouleurSud a dit:


> C'est pourquoi la foi est dangereuse. Elle ferme le croyant sur lui-même. *Elle porte le risque de la ruine du rapport aux autres.* Le doute aussi ramène à soi, mais pour mieux aménager la possibilité d'une ouverture au monde.



Et le sacrifice humain



DocEvil a dit:


> Tu connais des hypocrites ? La belle affaire.
> 
> 
> 
> *Tout autre considération ne peut que nous éloigner davantage du sujet proposé*.



Et le sacrifice humain


----------



## meskh (2 Décembre 2007)

CouleurSud a dit:


> C'est pourquoi la foi est dangereuse. Elle ferme le croyant sur lui-même. Elle porte le risque de la ruine du rapport aux autres. Le doute aussi ramène à soi, mais pour mieux aménager la possibilité d'une ouverture au monde.



a mon tour de ne pas partager ton point de vue, car la foi ne renferme pas nécéssairement le croyant sur lui-même et peut l'enmener à considérer ses contemporains et le monde qui nous entoure d'une façon différente.
certaines fois proposent même une vision du monde radicalement différente de nos societés basées sur le raisonnement, la logique et la domination de l'homme, avec un tout petit h.


----------



## da capo (2 Décembre 2007)

la question était de savoir pourquoi il n'y a qu'un noël par an&#8230;
pas une question de foi, donc mais de *fois*
 

_mais si le père noël ne vous inspire pas&#8230; parlez moi de la befana_


----------



## Ed_the_Head (2 Décembre 2007)

da capo a dit:


> la question était de savoir pourquoi il n'y a qu'un noël par an&#8230;
> pas une question de foi, donc mais de *fois*
> 
> 
> _mais si le père noël ne vous inspire pas&#8230; parlez moi de la befana_


Ce que je préfère à Noël, c'est le foie. 

Gras, cuit, et de canard.

A ce propos, savez-vous pourquoi le foie s'appelle le foie?


----------



## da capo (2 Décembre 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> A ce propos, savez-vous pourquoi le foie s'appelle le foie?



Promis, je te réponds dès 21h15


----------



## CouleurSud (2 Décembre 2007)

da capo a dit:


> la question était de savoir pourquoi il n'y a qu'un noël par an&#8230;
> pas une question de foi, donc mais de *fois*
> 
> 
> _mais si le père noël ne vous inspire pas&#8230; parlez moi de la befana_



Mais volontiers

Alors, alors, ce qu'il convient de remarquer c'est que le calendrier liturgique se trouve rythmé par les divers étapes de la vie du Christ : noël, visite des Mages, Chandeleur (présentation de Jésus au temple), Rameaux (entrée du Christ et de ses disciples à Jérusalem), Jeudi Saint (la Cène), Vendredi Saint (la passion), Pâques (la résurrection), l'ascension, la pentecôte (infusion de l'Esprit Saint dans les neurones des Apôtres). Et après, plus rien.

Donc, juste après la pentecôte, précédé d'un nouvel Avent, il y aurait place pour un deuxième noël avec tout ce qui s'ensuit. Comment expliquer un tel vide ? A mon sens, par la fainéantise et la négligence des spécialistes en droit canon qui conseillaient les papes. Comme quoi, la paresse de certains a conduit au vide abyssal d'une partie du calendrier liturgique

Mais ce n'est qu'une opinion personnelle


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2007)

da capo a dit:


> la question était de savoir pourquoi il n'y a qu'un noël par an
> pas une question de foi, donc mais de *fois*
> 
> 
> _mais si le père noël ne vous inspire pas parlez moi de la befana_



Toi, tu as cru au père Noël.


----------



## da capo (2 Décembre 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Toi, tu as cru au père Noël.



J'ai aussi cru qu'on faisait les bébés en s'embrassant.


----------



## vleroy (2 Décembre 2007)

da capo a dit:


> J'ai aussi cru qu'on faisait les bébés en s'embrassant.



si tu mets pas la langue, tu risques rien


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2007)

da capo a dit:


> J'ai aussi cru qu'on faisait les bébés en s'embrassant.


Sais pas. On ne m'a fait que des gosses dans le dos.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2007)

da capo a dit:


> J'ai aussi cru qu'on faisait les bébés en s'embrassant.



Et finalement ? Basais-tu ta foi sur le doute ?


----------



## Sindanárië (2 Décembre 2007)

Bon ça suffit, on arrète de déblatérer sur Noël, car le pognon et l'hypocrisie servie avec des chocolats de merde c'est une tradition sacrée.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2007)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Bon ça suffit, on arrète de déblatérer sur Noël, car le pognon et l'hypocrisie servie avec des chocolats de merde c'est une tradition sacrée.



Et se ruiner le foie avec du pâté en croute !


----------



## meskh (2 Décembre 2007)

mais à part ça, on peut aussi poser d'autres questions.... :mouais:
car le chat se mord la queue en tournant en rond, quand même un peu 

allez y, les cerveaux sont prêts


----------



## Sindanárië (2 Décembre 2007)

Bien pour les questions... puisque les cerveaux sont près : quelle différence entre un nucléide et un isotope ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2007)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Bien pour les questions... puisque les cerveaux sont près : quelle différence entre un nucléide et un isotope ?


Je ne sais pas. Mais j'imagine que quelqu'un te fera un topo après avoir pillé Wikipédia (ou autre).


----------



## meskh (2 Décembre 2007)

isotope :mouais: c'est pas un type de la mythologie grecque ?


----------



## Sindanárië (2 Décembre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Je ne sais pas. Mais j'imagine que quelqu'un te fera un topo après avoir pillé Wikipédia (ou autre).



Si seulement


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Décembre 2007)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Bien pour les questions... puisque les cerveaux sont près : quelle différence entre un nucléide et un isotope ?



La bonne question eut été "quel rapport", parce que des différences, il y en a tant (d'ailleurs c'est nuclé*ï*de, pas nuclé*i*de) que je pense qu'il est légitime d'affirmer qu'ils n'ont rien à voir.



DocEvil a dit:


> Je ne sais pas. Mais j'imagine que quelqu'un te fera un topo après avoir pillé Wikipédia (ou autre).



Pas besoin, d'ailleurs, il y a tant de différences que Wikipedia ne suffirait pas à toutes les énumérer, c'est un peu comme demander la différence qu'il y a entre un parpaing et une larve de c&#339;lenthéré ! D'ailleurs, "un nucléïde" appelle déjà la question "quel nucléïde ?", parce que des sortes de nucléïdes, il y en a pas mal, vu que ça signifie "appartenant a un noyau" ou "élément constitutif d'un noyau", on en trouve aussi bien en physique quantique, ou ce sont des particules qu'en biologie ou ce sont des molécules, et partout ou il est question de "noyau", on peut en trouver.

EDIT : oh, pis si, je fais l'isotope aussi, finalement (note spéciale doc : toujours sans Wikipedia) : un isotope est un atome d'une matière quelconque qui en a les propriétés chimiques, tout en ayant des propriétés physiques différentes, son noyau comportant un nombre différent de neutrons (qui sont dans ce cas, des nucléïdes ) de celui des autres isotopes, alors que les nombres de protons et d'électrons (sauf phénomène d'ionisation pour ces derniers) est identique.

Certains isotopes ont une durée de vie si longue qu'on les considère stables, d'autres se désintègrent spontanément, dans un laps de temps statistiquement prévisible générant un nouvel atome d'une autre matière (qui peut-être lui aussi instable et répéter le phénomène) et de la radioactivité. Ainsi, l'isotope 235 de l'uranium finit-il par se transmuter en plomb après diverses étapes, dont une par le thorium 231, et d'autres dont le souvenir m'échappe (faudra que je consulte Wikipedia à ce propos) !


----------



## meskh (2 Décembre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> c'est un peu comme demander la différence qu'il y a entre un parpaing et une larve de clenthéré !



le parpaing n'est pas vivant


----------



## tirhum (2 Décembre 2007)

Mais il peut voler...


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Décembre 2007)

meskh a dit:


> le parpaing n'est pas vivant



Ça en fait une ... Courage, plus que quelques milliards à trouver


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pas besoin, d'ailleurs, il y a tant de différences que Wikipedia ne suffirait pas à toutes les énumérer, c'est un peu comme demander la différence qu'il y a entre un parpaing et une larve de clenthéré ! D'ailleurs, "un nucléïde" appelle déjà la question "quel nucléïde ?", parce que des sortes de nucléïdes, il y en a pas mal, vu que ça signifie "appartenant a un noyau" ou "élément constitutif d'un noyau", on en trouve aussi bien en physique quantique, ou ce sont des particules qu'en biologie ou ce sont des molécules, et partout ou il est question de "noyau", on peut en trouver.
> 
> EDIT : oh, pis si, je fais l'isotope aussi, finalement (note spéciale doc : toujours sans Wikipedia) : un isotope est un atome d'une matière quelconque qui en a les propriétés chimiques, tout en ayant des propriétés physiques différentes, son noyau comportant un nombre différent de neutrons (qui sont dans ce cas, des nucléïdes ) de celui des autres isotopes, alors que les nombres de protons et d'électrons (sauf phénomène d'ionisation pour ces derniers) est identique.
> 
> Certains isotopes ont une durée de vie si longue qu'on les considère stables, d'autres se désintègrent spontanément, dans un laps de temps statistiquement prévisible générant un nouvel atome d'une autre matière (qui peut-être lui aussi instable et répéter le phénomène) et de la radioactivité. Ainsi, l'isotope 235 de l'uranium finit-il par se transmuter en plomb après diverses étapes, dont une par le thorium 231, et d'autres dont le souvenir m'échappe (faudra que je consulte Wikipedia à ce propos) !


Whaaaa T'en sais des choses ! J'suis mouché là !

Et sinon, ton dimanche ?


----------



## meskh (2 Décembre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ça en fait une ... Courage, plus que quelques milliards à trouver



on peut le mettre utilement dans une maison


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2007)

Pascal is au top.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Pascal is au top.


Dans son genre ? Ouais. C'est de la haute voltige.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (2 Décembre 2007)

*JE CHERCHE ENCORE*
le jeu de mot foireux.




 
:mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2007)

Tiens, c'est l'heure d'une nouvelle question.
J'en profite pour changer la règle du jeu et ramener la durée à 24 heures (cela me semble bien suffisant pour vous autres).
Nouvelle question :

*Qu'est-ce que l'intelligence ?
Jusqu'au lundi 3 décembre, à 22 h 20.​*


----------



## Nobody (2 Décembre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Dans son genre ? Ouais. C'est de la haute voltige.



La Haute Volta, non?



:rose:


----------



## Bassman (2 Décembre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Tiens, c'est l'heure d'une nouvelle question.
> J'en profite pour changer la règle du jeu et ramener la durée à 24 heures (cela me semble bien suffisant pour vous autres).
> Nouvelle question :
> 
> ...



J'y vois 2 définitions :

- C'est la capacité à analyser, réfléchir, raisonner et comprendre des problèmes.

- C'est une notion abstraite pour que l'humain est une chose en plus qu'il puisse mesurer pour savoir qui pisse le plus loin.


----------



## Picouto (2 Décembre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> *Qu'est-ce que l'intelligence ?
> Jusqu'au lundi 3 décembre, à 22 h 20.​*


Si Dieu me permet, je vais traiter du terme dans un environnement social.

L'intelligence en société ne peut être que se taire, écouter, ne rien faire...
Toute (autre) tentative d'interagir avec le reste du monde serait faire preuve d'un manque d'intelligence.

En effet, entrer en intercation avec les autres, c'est quoi ? Discuter, échanger... donc *comprendre* l'autre et son discours, ses actions, ses pensées, soit faire preuve d'intelligence dans son acception éthymologique !
En revanche, comprendre ne voulant pas dire accepter ou abonder, il peut naître de cette intelligence sociale un désaccord et de facto une volonté de vouloir échanger pour débattre et partager. C'est à cet instant qu'il convient de constater que l'intelligence initiale n'aurait pas dû être...

Scientifiquement, considérant que "l'expérience montre que...", je vous l'affirme : si comprendre l'autre se peut, échanger avec l'autre n'est pas... L'intelligence sociale ne doit pas être, sauf à vouloir perdre son soi dans les méandres de l'abandon à l'autre...


Paul, une Tourtel©


----------



## julrou 15 (2 Décembre 2007)

*Qu'est-ce que l'intelligence ?*
* Jusqu'au lundi 3 décembre, à 22 h 20.*​

Je ne me permettrais pas de définir l'intelligence (d'aucuns vous dirait que ce serait se moquer du monde, de ma part ). Mais je me rends compte d'une chose : ceux qui paraissent le plus intelligent ou qui veulent passer pour cela sont parfois les plus cons (la réciproque peut-être valable parfois). Et il ne suffit pas de croire que l'on est intelligent pour l'être. Il ne suffit pas non plus de savoir bien écrire pour l'être. Ni de savoir bien parler.

Pas de définition, donc, mais quelques limites.


----------



## kisbizz (2 Décembre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> *Qu'est-ce que l'intelligence ?
> Jusqu'au lundi 3 décembre, à 22 h 20.​*




que répondre a cette question quand on s'estime que on l'est pas ?
et puis quand on est intelligent , on l'est dans tous les domaines ? 
je veux dire, on peut etre intelligent dans le  professionel mais un idiiot fini dans le privé ?


----------



## vleroy (3 Décembre 2007)

je veux bien faire le mètre étalon de la connerie si ça peut aider


----------



## tirhum (3 Décembre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Tiens, c'est l'heure d'une nouvelle question.
> J'en profite pour changer la règle du jeu et ramener la durée à 24 heures (cela me semble bien suffisant pour vous autres).
> Nouvelle question :
> 
> ...


Savoir se départir de son ego ?!....


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Décembre 2007)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:


> *JE CHERCHE ENCORE*
> le jeu de mot foireux.
> 
> 
> ...




c'est pont qu'aide qui l'a fait pour moi 



DocEvil a dit:


> Tiens, c'est l'heure d'une nouvelle question.
> J'en profite pour changer la règle du jeu et ramener la durée à 24 heures (cela me semble bien suffisant pour vous autres).
> Nouvelle question :
> 
> ...



Savoir déceler les questions à la con que certains esprits supérieurs posent, juste pour pouvoir casser du sucre sur le dos des téméraires qui oseront tenter d'y répondre ? :mouais: 
 
:sleep:


----------



## julrou 15 (3 Décembre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Savoir déceler les questions à la con que certains esprits supérieurs posent, juste pour pouvoir casser du sucre sur le dos des téméraires qui oseront tenter d'y répondre ? :mouais:
> 
> :sleep:




Pascal, deux définitions en une, tu fais très fort.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> *Qu'est-ce que l'intelligence ?*​
> *Jusqu'au lundi 3 décembre, à 22 h 20.*​


 
L'argument béton "le type intelligent qui peut être un vrai con parfois et vice versa" ça a déjà été fait ?

Oui ?

Bon.

Reste :
* On est toujours le con de quelqu'un
* Le QI n'est pas tout, vive le QE ! (en attendant le QO, le QU, le QA et le QY)
* Tout est relatif.
* Mesure de l'intelligence/Intelligence de la mesure
* Ne sait pas.

Piochez.


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Décembre 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> L'argument béton "le type intelligent qui peut être un vrai con parfois et vice versa" ça a déjà été fait ?
> 
> Oui ?
> 
> ...



 

Il y a aussi "con et intelligent à la fois" (sur l'air de "con et beau à la fois")


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2007)

héhéhé  Je vois que vous n'avez pas besoin de moi pour vous foutre sur la gueule ! 

Ne changez rien


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> héhéhé  Je vois que vous n'avez pas besoin de moi pour vous foutre sur la gueule !
> 
> Ne changez rien


Ils sont mignons hein ?


----------



## Nephou (3 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour à tous je vois que votre week-end a été riche en temps disponible je lis, je nettoie, je ré-ouvre quand jai le temps, soit dici ce soir (pis ça vous laisse le temps de répondre à la question pour ceux qui en auraient encore envie.)


----------



## Nephou (3 Décembre 2007)

Bon, c'est ouvert : pas eu de nettoyage à faire ça n'en vaut pas la peine... je pense également que 72 heures c'est trop vu à quelle vitesse le sujet s'est épuisé et a dérivé. Bref, c'est vous qui voyez pour la durée (72 heures ou moins, donc). Essayez d'être drôles, intelligents ou stupides mais en tous cas intéressants.

Et venez avec vos perceptions, mots ou idées propres (mais pas forcément _clean_).


----------



## Pierrou (3 Décembre 2007)

Ben moi je dirai que c'est quelque chose supérieur à l'instinct qui permet de s'adapter et de réagir du mieux possible à une situation donnée.
Par exemple, l'instinct de l'animal l'aide à réagir aux situations rencontrées de manière à assurer sa survie. Cependant, face à certaines situations, sont instinct se trouve désarmé ( le chat, la route nationale, la voiture...  ). 
Or, au dessus de l'instinct, on pourrait placer par exemple une faculté de _comprendre_, c'est à dire de rendre la situation _intelligible_, ce qui permet, face à une situation nouvelle, inattendue, complexe, d'analyser et d'agir en conséquence. Ainsi, l'intelligence est peut être liée à la raison, et constituerait une caractéristiques de l'individu humain... 

Enfin moi, après, je sais pas hein... faut demander aux éminences grises ( CouleurSud est dans le coin ?  )


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2007)

ce qui me dérange le plus dans cette question c'est qu'il y a plusieurs interrogations possibles.

De quelle intelligence parle t'on?

Celle qui fait état de culture? celle du coeur? celle de la raison?

S'il s'agit de l'intelligence culturelle, ce n'est qu'affaire de temps et de mémoire. 

S'il s'agit du coeur... ce que les uns trouveront intelligent les autres le trouveront profondément débile. 

S'il s'agit de la raison, alors parle t'on d'esprit d'analyse. Et dans ce cas; ne pas citer platon ou descartes dans le texte n'est pas rédhibitoire. Ce qu'on cherche alors étant la résolution d'une problématique.

A cette question s'en rajoute dautres, peut on mesurer l'intelligence? si oui, sur quels critères? L'analphabète "réinventant " ce qui a été inventé un siècle plus tôt manque t'il d'intelligence? Je trouve très intelligent celui qui face à une situation totalement inconnue va trouver les moyens d'élaborer une solution.

En fait suivant les situations, je vois plusieurs formes d'intelligence.


----------



## Sindanárië (3 Décembre 2007)

les termes connexes à 'intelligence" peuvent déjà être utiles et donner cadre avant que ça devienne une tour de babel ... 
j'ai trouvé : ingéniosité, discernement, jugement, lucidité, perspicacité, entendement, raison, intellect, entente, accord, complicité, connivence, esprit, connaissance, conception, adresse, habileté, pensée


----------



## meskh (3 Décembre 2007)

*l'intelligence* c'est le seul moyen qu'a trouvé l'homme pour se donner de l'importance et se croire supérieur à d'autres 

c'est triste quand même....


----------



## Sindanárië (3 Décembre 2007)

tu tiens pour intelligence l'usure chez l'homme de ses facultés d'imagination...


----------



## Grug (3 Décembre 2007)

L'intelligence, c'est la faculté d'adaptation.

Ainsi, l'intelligence est un phénomène variable, liée au contexte, l'humeur, le taux d'alcoolémie, au moment, à la vie.
Voire au vît&#8230;
L'intelligence est souvent opposée à la connerie comme la vie à la mort.
L'intelligence est relative, contrairement à la connerie qui est infinie et absolue.
La connerie est une religion, basée sur des principes, des réflexes, des peurs et des préceptes.
mais la connerie n'est pas la mort.
Il existe des religieux malins et des intellectuels (dont le travail repose sur la connaissance de l'intelligence) abrutis.

L'intelligence est une connerie.

et Docquévilles dans tout ça ?


----------



## Sindanárië (4 Décembre 2007)

Grug a dit:


> et Docquévilles dans tout ça ?


Remettrais tu en cause l'éxistence de Dieu ?


----------



## Luc G (4 Décembre 2007)

L'intelligence, plus ou moins étymologiqument, c'est la capacité à/de comprendre (le TLF dit : la faculté de comprendre mais bon j'aime bien la capacité).

D'où il découle que l'intelligence est , comme toute capacité, toujours limitée : faut s'y faire. Elle est limitée dans sa largeur (on n'est pas intelligent pour tout) comme dans sa profondeur (même dans les domaines où on est intelligent, on ne comprend jamais tout).

Mais la capacité à comprendre, la faculté de comprendre, ça ouvre bien d'autres portes que le côté intellectuel des choses, c'est aussi la faculté de comprendre l'autre même si, tout autant que dans le domaine scientifique, philosophique, là aussi on est toujours limité


----------



## Anonyme (4 Décembre 2007)

En tout cas, ici, manifestement, l'intelligence serait de poser la question plutôt que d'essayer d'y répondre


----------



## Sindanárië (4 Décembre 2007)

Je....


----------



## Grug (4 Décembre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> En tout cas, ici, manifestement, l'intelligence serait de poser la question plutôt que d'essayer d'y répondre


l'intelligence serait un concept interactif ?


----------



## joanes (4 Décembre 2007)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Je....



t'es gonflé de dire ça...


----------



## alèm (4 Décembre 2007)

Pierrou a dit:


> Ben moi je dirai que c'est quelque chose supérieur à l'instinct qui permet de s'adapter et de réagir du mieux possible à une situation donnée.
> Par exemple, l'instinct de l'animal l'aide à réagir aux situations rencontrées de manière à assurer sa survie. Cependant, face à certaines situations, sont instinct se trouve désarmé ( le chat, la route nationale, la voiture...  ).
> Or, au dessus de l'instinct, on pourrait placer par exemple une faculté de _comprendre_, c'est à dire de rendre la situation _intelligible_, ce qui permet, face à une situation nouvelle, inattendue, complexe, d'analyser et d'agir en conséquence. Ainsi, l'intelligence est peut être liée à la raison, et constituerait une caractéristiques de l'individu humain...
> 
> Enfin moi, après, je sais pas hein... faut demander aux éminences grises ( CouleurSud est dans le coin ?  )



_ça veut dire quoi "l'instinct de l'animal". Faudrait peut-être pas généraliser envers tous les animaux. et surtout ne pas confondre intelligence et conscience voire pensée réflective.

l'intelligence n'est pas liée à "la raison" dans le sens cartésien du terme, en clair, l'intelligence n'est pas la pensée. L'intelligence n'est pas une caractéristique humaine mais effectivement une caractéristique animale (et l'homme n'étant qu'un primate quasi-néoténique). Les calamars mâles, ne rêvant pas tout le temps sur les fonds sableux, sont capables non pas par instinct  mais par apprentissage ou "intelligence" de se travestir en femelles pour passer à travers un groupe de mâles agressifs afin d'accèder à une femelle ; les rats savent apprendre non pas seulement leurs succès mais aussi leurs erreurs et en déduire de nouvelles actions apppropriées ; etc&#8230; d'autres espèces animales font preuve de phénomènes cognitifs qui relèvent de l'intelligence.

l'intelligence découle de la compréhension des éléments de toutes natures et de la manière de lier des événements entre eux. Elle n'est pas seulement adaptative et ses champs d'action sont autant spirituels que corporels, elle peut être déductive et imaginative. Elle peut s'apparenter à la lucidité dans le sens profond que ce terme peut contenir. Nietzsche et Rimbaud se rejoignait d'ailleurs sans le savoir en pensant que l'homme le plus intelligent (et donc sage) serait celui extra-lucide qui verrait à travers les choses._


----------



## Sindanárië (4 Décembre 2007)

joanes a dit:


> t'es gonflé de dire ça...


Ah écoute t'as qu'à te faire curé...


Si, si, j'insiste ... JE :love:


----------



## joanes (4 Décembre 2007)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Ah écoute t'as qu'à te faire curé...
> 
> 
> Si, si, j'insiste ... JE :love:



Je m'incline devant l'argument :mouais:  :love:


----------

